# Unkillable processes



## toast (May 31, 2002)

The problem is: if I ask for iTunes and TurboMem to open at session startup, iTunes 2 will crash: any attempt to get the application in front will show the rainbow cursor and nothing more.

The Force Quit won't work.

The kill -KILL 243 (itunes) won't work.

Now what ? The problem has stopped sdince I removed the programs from the session startup. But the problem is: these processes did refuse to get killed even by kill -KILL !

Any explanation ?


----------



## dricci (May 31, 2002)

I've always used kill -9 <process> for all of my killing needs. never failed me yet.


----------



## fintler (May 31, 2002)

Although I have no idea as to why that won't quit...I'd just like to point out that kill -9 is the same as kill -KILL ...here's a list of the cooresponding numbers to signals...

kill -l
    1) SIGHUP       2) SIGINT       3) SIGQUIT      4) SIGILL
    5) SIGTRAP      6) SIGIOT       7) SIGEMT       8) SIGFPE
    9) SIGKILL     10) SIGBUS      11) SIGSEGV     12) SIGSYS
   13) SIGPIPE     14) SIGALRM     15) SIGTERM     16) SIGUSR1
   17) SIGUSR2     18) SIGCHLD     19) SIGPWR      20) SIGWINCH
   21) SIGURG      22) SIGIO       23) SIGSTOP     24) SIGTSTP
   25) SIGCONT     26) SIGTTIN     27) SIGTTOU     28) SIGVTALRM
   29) SIGPROF


----------



## chenly (Jun 2, 2002)

TurboMem is *VERY* buggy and has all sorts of unintended consequences. I'd dump it.


----------

